# The Open



## jowwy (14 Jul 2022)

Anyone watching or brave enough to admit to watching it?? lol……


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> Anyone watching or brave enough to admit to watching it?? lol……



Quite enjoy golf but I don’t have Sky.


----------



## jowwy (14 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Quite enjoy golf but I don’t have Sky.



Yeh, that does stop quite a few people watching it……..


----------



## Slick (14 Jul 2022)

Working from home today so glued to it, but back in the office tomorrow, actually playing it Saturday and a Sportive Sunday will probably mean I'll be watching the rest of it on catchup.

Despite playing and watching for years, I've always struggled to pick a winner from the back 9 on Sunday, but I do love the game.


----------



## jowwy (14 Jul 2022)

Slick said:


> Working from home today so glued to it, but back in the office tomorrow, actually playing it Saturday and a Sportive Sunday will probably mean I'll be watching the rest of it on catchup.
> 
> Despite playing and watching for years, I've always struggled to pick a winner from the back 9 on Sunday, but I do love the game.



I used to play every sunday and league golf during the week……i also have a bronze medal in my office for the welsh team ametuer handicap ( not disabled ) golf championship, held at the celtic manor many years ago………


----------



## Slick (14 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> I used to play every sunday and league golf during the week……i also have a bronze medal in my office for the welsh team ametuer handicap ( not disabled ) golf championship, held at the celtic manor many years ago………



Nice. I was never really good enough to play for the county, but as an 11 handicapper, I did get to play a number of team games for a while.

As an aside, I was fortunate enough to get an invite down to Celtic Manor last year for a weekend of golf, but I was a bit disappointed with the course, although maybe I let my expectations rise way too much, as I was really looking forward to it gor the longest time. I do remember 1 lovely hole when you were teeing off from a high point and could easily run out of fairway as it was a sharp dogleg left, so your next shot was a long iron over a lot of gorse but onto a lovely big green. Might have a picture of it as I did enjoy that hole.


----------



## Slick (14 Jul 2022)

Quite pleased to birdie that one.


----------



## jowwy (14 Jul 2022)

Slick said:


> Nice. I was never really good enough to play for the county, but as an 11 handicapper, I did get to play a number of team games for a while.
> 
> As an aside, I was fortunate enough to get an invite down to Celtic Manor last year for a weekend of golf, but I was a bit disappointed with the course, although maybe I let my expectations rise way too much, as I was really looking forward to it gor the longest time. I do remember 1 lovely hole when you were teeing off from a high point and could easily run out of fairway as it was a sharp dogleg left, so your next shot was a long iron over a lot of gorse but onto a lovely big green. Might have a picture of it as I did enjoy that hole.
> 
> View attachment 652795



Ah thats the montgomery course i beleive, which used to be a nine hole course before the 2020 was built……….but still a nice course.

the 2020 course is very nice, but a tough one to play…..i got pictures somewhere of the ryder cup locker room. But i dont play anymore and when i finshed playing i was off 8….officially 8.2.

last time i played was 4yrs ago after a previous break of 5yrs…….but they still make me play off 8 if im playing in the works golf day and did play to it in that round 4yrs ago.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jul 2022)

The Open = watching grass grow in 4k (if lucky)


----------



## cycling_eejit (14 Jul 2022)

Fed up of them showing every shot Tiger Woods hits even though he's +5 🙄


----------



## jowwy (14 Jul 2022)

cycling_eejit said:


> Fed up of them showing every shot Tiger Woods hits even though he's +5 🙄



I believe he was in the group of the day………so you will see most of his round, good, bad or ugly


----------



## jowwy (14 Jul 2022)

fossyant said:


> The Open = watching grass grow in 4k (if lucky)



Yup, its not for everyone………


----------



## fossyant (14 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> Yup, its not for everyone………



I envy the grass they have... must try harder ! 👅


----------



## jowwy (14 Jul 2022)

fossyant said:


> I envy the grass they have... must try harder ! 👅



Proper grass at the open too……big, thick, rough grass too. Love the big greens ans the grassy knolls

My new garden is looking pretty good these days, water is they key to good grass


----------



## Slick (15 Jul 2022)

cycling_eejit said:


> Fed up of them showing every shot Tiger Woods hits even though he's +5 🙄



Still a huge global attraction even now.


----------



## Slick (15 Jul 2022)

Quite emotional in the end.

You gotta love Tiger, what a career.


----------

